# Il profilo 2008.0 è qui... e qualcosa non torna

## riverdragon

Per chi se lo fosse perso, eselect profile list vi aggiornerà sulla situazione dei profili attuali. Io sono passato da ieri al profilo 2008.0/desktop.

Primo effetto: eix dà i numeri. I pacchetti stabili sono colorati come i pacchetti hard-masked con l'unica differenza di avere un asterisco tra parentesi preposto al numero di versione; package.keywords sembra non funzionare come prima: i pacchetti elencati non risultano installabili (solo secondo eix, portage li vede correttamente), e di fianco al nome compare la "D" di downgrade. Se in package.keywords a fianco del nome metto ~* o ** eix torna a mostrarli correttamente.

Secondo effetto, più strano del precedente: i pacchetti hard-masked... risultano installabili, basta solo elencarli in package.keywords e se ne va anche l'ultimo freno. Così mi ritrovo, per esempio, una proposta di installazione di gvfs-0.2 senza che tale pacchetto sia presente in package.unmask.

Tornando al profilo 2007.0/desktop eix torna a funzionare normalmente, portage no.

Terzo effetto, marginale: hdparm non è più parte di system (finalmente, direi, visto che con le nuove libata non riesce a far nulla) e se ne va con un depclean.

Commenti e suggerimenti sono sempre ben accetti.

----------

## Scen

Uhm, riguardo al problema di eix, penso dipenda dal fatto che i profili hanno cambiato path (nel 2008.0), esempio:

da

```

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/

```

si è passati a

```

/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/

```

(default-linux -> default/linux , quindi un livello in +).

Probabilmente la prossima versione di eix *dovrebbe* sistemare la cosa.

Riguardo ad hdparm non più in system, ti confermo che sono state fatte delle modifiche a tale metapacchetto, per cui è tutto nella norma  :Cool: 

----------

## djinnZ

ma hai rigenerato cache e metadata?

----------

## riverdragon

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Probabilmente la prossima versione di eix *dovrebbe* sistemare la cosa.

 Del cambio di path avevo fatto caso anche io. La versione 0.12.2 di eix soffre del problema (oltre a presentare un paio di regressioni di funzionalità abbastanza fastidiose), vediamo quando esce la versione nuova.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma hai rigenerato cache e metadata?

 No, ho semplicemente sincronizzato l'albero di portage con eix-sync.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

 *Quote:*   

> ma hai rigenerato cache e metadata

 

cosa intendete?

tipoo ...

 *Quote:*   

> rm -r /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage
> 
> emerge --metadata

 ??

----------

## spillo

interessante, non penso che aggiornerò ora, ma mi potreste cortesemente dire che gcc ha installato questo nuovo profilo? grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

installato? ... mica stiamo parlando del livecd

----------

## lordalbert

io non ho neanche pensato di aggiornare  :Smile: 

Ma in sostanza.... dovrebbe cambiare qualcosa in questo nuovo profilo? :S

----------

## manang

eix è stato aggiornato, quindi le scritte sono tornate come prima.

----------

## djinnZ

eselect profile quelchecavoloè ; emerge --metadata ; rm -Rf /var/cache/eix ; update-eix  :Confused:  (l'emoticon per uff... che strazio qual è?  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Uhm ... ma pensavo che eix piallasse la cache ad ogni sync

----------

## magowiz

ho avuto lo stesso problema di riverdragon , comunque ho notato che nella directory del profilo /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop non c'è assolutamente nulla di quello che ero abituato a vedere, è normale ? Non dovrebbero esserci dei file make.defaults , ecc ? Inoltre non ho notato alcun cambiamento ne tra nuovi pacchetti smascherati ne tra use flag nuove attive.

Inoltre ho visto che il nuovo eix di cui parlate è sì nel portage ma per me è ancora masked (anche nel profilo 2008.0 desktop)

----------

## sanchan

Non vedo nulla di strano nel trovare qualcosa che non torna in un profilo ancora in beta; dal commento del commit:

 *Quote:*   

> Huge initial 2008.0 profile commit. This will need to be adjusted synced with the current masks and such in the tree, but this will work for people doing beta installs. Enjoy.

 

Il profilo non è ancora pronto per l'utilizzo al di fuori del beta testing 2008.0.

----------

## riverdragon

Qui funziona benissimo.

----------

## magowiz

anche qua. effettivamente ho notato delle differenze , era il parent il file chiave che puntava a un'altro profilo.

Le differenze che ho notato sono : 

 nuove use flag abilitate di default :

kerberos

bluetooth

ldap

 nuove use flag locali al pacchetto :

 minimal per openldap in modo da non installare tutto il server

L'unico inconveniente che ho avuto è stata la ricompilazione di curl, non gli piaceva la use kerberos in combinazione con le altre, così l'ho disabilitata localmente al pacchetto.

----------

